# Wet Bar Cabinet Help



## Colelol (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I am looking for help on a Wet Bar I am looking for setups for 7ft 3in wall and I would like to have a Sink, Mini Fridge (23in wide), and Ice Maker (5in wide).

What options are out there for a sink cabinet that seems to be my biggest downfall, I cant find any sink cabinet that is under 30in wide without going to a custom cabinet...

Any setup suggestions would be great.

Thanks, Cole


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 15, 2009)

The problem your having is your looking for a "sink cabinet" instead look for a base cabinet with full height doors. Most assemble yourself cabinet manufactures have them in fact I just took a quick look at my euro-rite book and it has them in there and in fact you can get them as small as 12 inch.


----------

